# My fish bowl with a betta



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi I am new anyways I have a Betta he really looks happy and he is a Male anyways when I put him in bowl there were these things that looked sort of like wings maybe just before i put him in what is that should I change my water


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

wings on were


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

umm they were just floating around the water they looked sort of like wings


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

flies
yer water change

or if u can get a heater


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

i had it empty for a few weeks i would say almost a month or a month with water so i guess i will change it thanks


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i know its happy but u vould get a bigeer tank


----------

